# Wand swap, no foam.



## carlspringphoto (Mar 9, 2012)

I have just done some upgrades on my Claasic. New basket and the Rancilio wand upgrade.

The wand went in fine, no leaks at all. My problem is when I steamed milk for the first time. It was fine heat wise, but absolutely no foam. I have been sing the plastic thing on the Gaggia and managing to get half decent foam, but nothing with the new wand. Any idea what I am doing do wrong?

The other issue is noise. The new wand screams! A lot louder than before. Not an issue, just wanted to check if this was normal.

Thanks for all the advice on this forum. It has helped me manage to do the upgrade and helped me discover some great coffees

Cheers

Carl


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Carl

The Rancilio wand is a lot louder, so that is normal.

As for getting no foam, well, the plastic thing (panarello) has holes that insert air into the milk for you. With a proper wand, you need to introduce the air yourself. This takes more skill, but with the benefit that you control the amount of air and hence size of the bubbles, allowing you to create that lovely creamy microfoam, with practice. My advice would be to watch some Youtube videos of people steaming milk with a Gaggia Classic. There are many videos using the Rancilio wand. Basically, you need to bring the tip close to the surface to introduce the air, but it is easier if you just watch the videos and practice.

IMO, it is an essential mod if you are going to make milk drinks with the Classic.

Good luck

tribs


----------



## carlspringphoto (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Tribs, I expected as much. I need to spend some time with youtube. I have managed to get the milk to swirl (forget technical name) and now need to practice with proper technique to get micro foam. Gives me an excuse to drink plenty of coffee, not that I need one.


----------



## carlspringphoto (Mar 9, 2012)

Bit of an update. Have been playing and now managed to get a small amount of foam. Not great amounts but it does seem better than with the gaggia wand in terms of quality, not just foam then milk, but more combined.

I think I also need to invest in smaller milk jugs. The one I am using is huge and I only pour in the very bottom of it so there is a width of milk but no real depth. I think this may be part of the issue, but comment from someone with more knowledge on this is appreciated.


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

carlspringphoto said:


> Bit of an update. Have been playing and now managed to get a small amount of foam. Not great amounts but it does seem better than with the gaggia wand in terms of quality, not just foam then milk, but more combined.
> 
> I think I also need to invest in smaller milk jugs. The one I am using is huge and I only pour in the very bottom of it so there is a width of milk but no real depth. I think this may be part of the issue, but comment from someone with more knowledge on this is appreciated.


Hi there,

I had the same issue when I swapped wands. Bare with it, its worth it.

Still have an issue when I try and make two coffee's my classic runs out of puff..

This is a great jug to use with the classic : http://www.milktoperfection.co.uk/milk-to-perfection.php

Also use cravendale milk.

Hope this helps.


----------

